# Dick Moody Southampton College of Technology



## ian fears (Dec 1, 2005)

just seen on another site that Dick Moody has gone silent key , i well remember his beautiful morse and him when i was at Soton 1967 , the world has lost a real gentleman.


----------



## martin h (Dec 28, 2012)

Very sad to hear this news, He taught our year 1977-1980 Morse/commercial working at Southampton College of technology. Joined a CP ship (San Lorenzo)
in Italy in 1986 and found him at the top of the Gangway!, think he was working for INROC.


----------

